# Creacion de un CNC



## chelor

Hola gente, necesito si alguien puede ayudarme o tiene la circuiteria para hacer un CNC de 3 motores PaP (X,Y,Z) yo tengo los motores pap y la circuiteria para controlarlos, pero no se si necesito algo para adaptarlo. 
La interfaz puede ser por computadora o de forma directa con un joystick industrial. 
El que me pueda dar una mano, sientase libre 

Saludos a todos!


----------



## tiopepe123

mira agui
http://www.cnczone.com

si no busca en google cnc diy hay un grupo subre esto, lo encontre una vez .


----------



## LEON ARG

Hola yo también estoy haciendo una cnc con tres motores y lo manejo por medio de un microcontrolador mc68hc908jl3, que lee las coordenadas desde un archivo *.txt de la compu por medio de puerto serie en aski. necesitás hacer una interfaz de usuario con visual basic y también el programa del micro. la placa es muy fácil ya que sólo hacen falta doce transistores en corte y saturación, cuyas bases son manejadas por el micro(son doce porque cada paso a paso tiene 4 cables) y los 6 límites de carrera de los ejes. lo más DIFICIL  es el programa del micro. espero que esto te sirva.


----------



## Fogonazo

Aqui tienes algo donde buscar:
http://www.cnc-source.com/
http://cncloisirs.com/
http://www.hobbycnc.com/
http://www.teaser.fr/~osegouin/
http://www.luberth.com/plotter/ditwasplotter.htm


----------



## LEON ARG

hola, continuando mi mensaje anterior ya tengo gran parte del programa en winide (microcontrolador) listo y el de Visual basic es fácil. El único problema ahora es que no se usar el control "mscomm" de Visual, busqué en internet pero no me queda muy claro... Si saben como usarlo por favor díganme...
Es probable que publique todo el informe en internet cuando esté listo (aprox 2 meses) así cualquiera podrá acceder a esta información.   chau.


----------



## LEON ARG

hola, en cuanto a la creación del programa del micro controlador, todo es *relativamente* fácil hasta que se llega a la comunicación por puerto serie con la computadora y hay que hacer el protocolo de comunicación a 9600 baudios. el mayor problema se presenta cuando hay que restar o sumar a la posición actual en la que se encuentra el motor la siguiente coordenada. todavía no pude solucionar este último.... hay que almacear en varias posiciones de memoria cada dígito de la coordenada y luego restar o sumar esas posiciones de memoria, guardar el resultado y almacenar la nueva posición, además de decirle al motor que se mueva... si tengo novedades aviso... chau


----------



## newnaf

hola mira justo yo estoy en la misma que vos ando en busca de la electronica.

encontre demasiadas interfases, tantas que no se cual usar..

ahora despues de revisarla y ver todo lo que la puedo aprovechar me decidi por esta.
tiene todo lo que necesitas.

http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-interfazcnc12.html

de esteca esta aca en el foro..

tenes los 6 finales de carrera para los 3 ejes, parada de emergencia. 3 salidas a rele. y varias configuraciones mas


fijate revisa la pagina tenes tambien los drivers para tus motores..

salu2 despues decime q te parece...


yo estoy a punto de armarla


----------



## newnaf

estoy haciendo este proyecto.. y descubro que los tres señores motores por el cual estaba demasiado tranquilo. me doy cuenta que no son pap o paso a paso.. sino que son servomotores dc de 24vdc 1amp    

esto no me sirve para nada asi no?

no tngo las cualidades de un paso a paso? ono? 

dejo unas fotos:

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us




bueno estos son los motores poseo 3. pero no se si me sirven.  

si a alguien les sirve y tiene 3 motores paso a paso grandes podemos hacer negocio  

bueno..

repondanme si me sirve o de alguna forma.. o mejor me comviene conseguir 3 paso a paso..


salu2 gente


----------



## asherar

newnaf dijo:
			
		

> estoy haciendo este proyecto.. y descubro que los tres señores motores por el cual estaba demasiado tranquilo. me doy cuenta que no son pap o paso a paso.. sino que son servomotores dc de 24vdc 1amp
> 
> esto no me sirve para nada asi no?
> 
> no tngo las cualidades de un paso a paso? ono?
> 
> ...
> 
> salu2 gente



Hola, 
... yo no me preocuparía por que no sean motores de pasos. Al contrario !
Mucha gente cree que los motores de pasos son la mejor forma de controlar un movimiento. 
Yo pensaba lo mismo hasta que me puse a hacer un plotter de dibujo. 
Lo real es que si la mecánica que tenés no es acorde, podés meterte en problemas. 
Por ejemplo, si hay rozamientos grandes, o incluso pequeñas basuritas en la cadena de transmisión del movimiento, te puede saltear un paso. Eso no lo podés detectar a menos 
que pongas un encoder de mayor resolución que el paso del motor. 
Acoplar un encoder a un motor de pasos para lograr buena precisión es algo bastante 
delicado, aunque no imposible. Yo lo hice pero en el interín me quedé casi pelado.

Si tuviera que usar encoders, yo personalmente, en lugar de motores de pasos usaría motores de CC controlados por PWM. Los "pasos" del sistema los generaría contándolos en el encoder 
correspondiente.
Los servos te pueden servir incluso mejor que un motor, pero tenés que modificarlos para 
que funcionen como motor, no como servo. 
En internet hay montones de sitios donde te enseñan a desarmarlos y a limarles esa pestañita 
que tienen para acoplarlos al reostato. 
En fin, no tiene sentido que yo te diga. Mejor buscá en google y tendrás detalles en abundancia. Si no, es cuestión de darte maña. Nada del otro mundo.

En cuanto a la circuitería yo tengo la placa que usé para mi plotter. Es algo elemental, pero la manejo desde Visual B. usando el puerto paralelo. Leo archivos Gerber generados por Protel, y genero los pulsos de salida. El único driver que necesita es la inpout32.dll que se baja de la red para 16 bits ( W'98 ) o 32 bits ( W'XP ).  
Si te interesa fijate acá: 

http://ar.geocities.com/asherar/DSD/plotter_dibujo/index.htm

Al pie de esa página tenés el link para bajar un demo del programa que controla el ploter. 
Lo que no me acuerdo es si ese demo mandaba los datos al puerto o no. 

Espero que esto al menos te sirva para no tirar esos hermosos servitos de la foto. 
(Y si los tirás, que sea para este lado!)

Saludos!


----------



## newnaf

hola.. mira la verdad que mejor no me podias venir

osea mi idea principal. es hacer un plotter.. osea es el cnc. cn una buena cuchilla de ploter o una linda pero cara punta de diamante.. es para hacer calcos y trabajos de ploter.

ese es el tema.. queria la opinion de alguien que lo haya usado como plotter y no como fresado de placas como se plantea aca.. dado que seria mucho mas delicado un ploter..

me gustaria que me cuentes un poco como la armaste, me interesa demasiado..

mira en resumen. no se bien. como funcionan los servomotores... lo de los paso a paso si y se como manejarlos porque lso estudie en una materia de la escuela.. osea lo que encuentro benefico en los paso a paso. es que le digo 100 pasos y se que va a ejecutar los 100 pasos y clavarse ahi..lo llamado enclavamiento de rotor..
despues, me da lo mismo.. nose de los servos hoy que me di cuenta que eran servos despues de que los saque de una caja del desguase de varias impresoras. me angustio mucho saber que no era paso a paso..

pero si los servos me pueden cumplir eso: posicion y que mantenga fija si o si esa posicion hasta nueva orden perfecto..

vos usate servos para el ploter?

y lo de los encoder. no me convence mucho. si bien es perfecto para posicionarlo..me consume muchos bits del paralelo y me llevaria a anexar otro puerto mas en la pc.. y no lo creo tan necesario con paso a paso.. pero en servos nose.. ni idea en verdad..

respecto de la mecanica, por suerte tengo un hermoso torno en el taller de casa. asi que todo lo que sea partes moviles por suerte puedo probar variantes.


la verdad me ilusiona haberte encontrado.. estaba medio decaido al pensar que no me sirven lso servos... 


un abrazo capo.. espero me comentes algo de tu experiencia.. que es lo que en realidad vale sobre todo..


saludo


----------



## asherar

newnaf dijo:
			
		

> hola.. mira la verdad que mejor no me podias venir
> 
> osea mi idea principal. es hacer un plotter.. osea es el cnc. cn una buena cuchilla de ploter o una linda pero cara punta de diamante.. es para hacer calcos y trabajos de ploter.
> 
> ...
> 
> saludo





Hola "newnaf":

Voy a ver si te puedo contar en varios posteos porque este asunto del plotter involucra varios 
temas.

Primero, el tema de los motores:
-----------------------------------------

Si lo que te preocupa es que se "clave", yo te aseguro que cualquier motor de CC alimentado 
con un PWM al 50%, se "clava" igual que un motor de pasos. 
No te olvides que el motor de pasos no tiene engranajes adentro, lo que lo acopla es el campo 
magnético entre dos piquitos que ni se tocan, uno del estator y otro de rotor. Si le haces 
suficiente torque (!) lo podés mover igual. Claro que eso no va a pasar si lo que movés es un 
buje sobre un eje, ambos bien pulidos. Es cuestión de ser prolijos y no dejar que se metan 
virutas dentro del motor ni de los bujes, o las colisas, o entre los dientes de los engranajes 
(!).

Por las dudas recordemos un poco la "teoría" del PWM para motores de CC. 

Se supone que la fuente puede entregar suficiente potencia como para mover la carga. 
La tensión se aplica completa y con una polaridad alternante, digamos por ejempo: 
1 ms en un sentido y 1 ms en otro. Así, se dice que se tiene un "ciclo útil" de 50%. 
(Lo pongo entre comillas porque en este caso el nombre no dice mucho, ya que el 
sistema es "util" el 100% del tiempo.) 
El valor de tensión que se aplica en cada semiciclo es constante, o sea que el motor se 
alimenta con una onda cuadrada. El límite de la tensión lo pone la corriente que tolera el 
motor. En tu caso, según la primer foto, sería 24 V de amplitud y 10 A de corriente máxima. 
Lo más probable es que la resistencia de los campos sea de unos 2,4 Ohms o menos (mejor no te confíes y medila con el téster). 
Igualmente al conectarlo fijate que no caliente demasiado. Si se calienta mucho, mucho, 
o bien te puede fundir el esmaltado de los cables o alguna otra cosa, como engranajes plásticos cercanos. 
Fijate que en funcionamiento normal, la chapa externa a lo sumo entibie al tacto.

Bien, habíamos quedado en que le aplicabamos una onda cuadrada de alta frecuencia y de 
semiperíodos iguales. El resultado neto sobre el motor es que no se mueve!. La masa del rotor 
impide que oscile a esa frecuencia que en mi ejemplo es de 1 kHz. A lo sumo vas a oir un tono 
audible como un zumbido de tono alto. Si trabajás a mas de 20 kHz ya no vas a escuchar nada 
porque te salis del rango del oido humano. 

Vos dirás que si no se mueve para qué aplicarle corriente? Bueno, para que se clave! 
Si no le aplicás nada queda libre, ... digamos loco. Sería el estado ideal para moverlo con la 
mano. 

Pero entonces, cómo hacer que avance? Si a partir de esa situación de reposo se va variando la duración de los tiempos para que NO sean iguales, el motor va a girar a una velocidad más 
o menos proporcional a la diferencia de tiempos. 
Digamos que si el tiempo de polaridad positiva T1 es el doble que el tiempo de polaridad 
negativa T2, (es decir T1 = 2 * T2) el motor va a girar para un lado a una cierta velocidad. 
Si invertis la relación de tiempos (es decir T2 = 2 * T1) el motor va a girar para el lado contrario 
pero a la misma velocidad que antes. 
Y si la relación de tiempos es el triple (es decir T1 = 3 * T2)  va a girar más rápido. 

Ojo que en general no es que se va a mover 3/2 veces más rápìdo, lo que va a pasar es que 
vas a poder mover una carga 3/2 veces más pesada, que no es lo mismo. 
La regulación que se logra manejando los tiempos T1 y T2 opera sobre la energía disponible para mover el rotor, ya que en todo el tiempo la tensión y la corriente son constantes y por lo 
tanto la potencia eléctrica aplicada también. 
Entonces el trabajo realizado, o energía entregada a la carga, resulta proporcional a la duración de cada semiperiodo. Ojo que parte se pierde en calor por disipación en las R del circuito.

Si T1 = T2 (ciclo útil de 50%) ambos torques son iguales. 
La clave es que el angulo sea cero, es decir que la inercia impida el movimiento.
Lo notable es que sin embargo esa energía no se aproveche hasta que haya desplazamiento 
angular. Aquí las únicas pérdidas son por efecto Joule.
La inercia del rotor y de la carga no dan tiempo a que haya angulo neto, aunque el torque 
puede ser muy grande. Por eso es que se clava tan fuerte ! 
Cuando lo tratás de mover con la mano estás luchando contra el torque completo, no importa para que lado hagas fuerza. 

A bajas frecuencias, en cambio, en las que el sistema puede vibrar, cada torque tiene tiempo 
para mover el sistema un cierto ángulo. La energía útil se absorbe pimero en un sentido y 
luego en el otro, lo que alimenta la vibración. Ahí sí se aprovecha la energía disponible.

Cálculos aparte, la elección de la frecuencia aplicada ( f =1 / T ) es cuestión de probar también. 
A mí me pasó que (con motores de pasos) para frecuencias demasiado altas el motor zumbaba pero no se movía. O se movía, pero cada tanto salteaba algunos pasos. 
A frecuencias demasiado bajas los pasos del motor daban golpes muy bruscos. 
Pero había una frecuencia "mágica" para la que andaba hecho una seda! 
Obviamente que ahí lo dejé sin más cálculos!

Ahora vamos a ordenarnos un poco:
---------------------------------------------
Si llamamos T al período total de señal de alimentación: T = T1 + T2, si además I1 es la 
corriente constante que circula durante el tiempo T1, e I2 la corriente constante durante el 
tiempo T2, y si Im es el valor máximo para V=Vmax, las configuraciones posibles serían más 
o menos así:

. . . V . . . . . T1 . . . T2 . . . I1 . . . I2 . . . . Función
-------------------------------------------------------------
. . . 0 . . . . . . - . . . . - . . .. 0 . . . . 0 . . . . Libre
. . Vmax . . . T/2 . . T/2 . . Im . . . -Im . . . Enclavamiento
. . Vmax . .. . T . . . . 0 . . . Im . . . 0 . . . . Giro a máxima velocidad para un lado
. . Vmax . .. . 0 . . . . T . . .. 0 . . . -Im . . . Giro a máxima velocidad para el otro lado

Tiempos intermedios (que sumen T) dan velocidades intermedias, como se dijo antes.

Nota acerca de los servos:
---------------------------------
Para terminar te comento que un servo (de los que yo conozco) es como un motor de CC 
regulado con PWM con un potenciómetro acoplado a su eje de tal modo que para el ángulo 
de reposo deseado (que se ajusta mecanicamente) se cumpla que T1=T2. Te suena? 
Si algún esfuerzo externo tiende a sacar al eje de ese ángulo, el eje mueve el pote y este 
cambia los tiempos T1 y T2 de tal modo que ya no sean iguales. Esto hace que el PWM gire 
el eje en una dirección elegida de tal manera que vuelva a su posición angular de reposo. 
Esto es un lazo de retroalimentación negativa.

Lo que hacen algunos pícaros es desacoplar el potenciómetro del eje y se arman de un 
motor de CC 100% reversible. 
Para esto se requiere echar mano al destornillador, desarmar el servo, limarle un plastiquito 
y ya está. Así te lo pintan de fácil en los sitios en que lo he visto. Google mediante. 
Y si te las ingenias con el circuito que trae dentro hasta podés aprovechar parte del control PWM.  (gran maestra, la crisis!).
Dicho sea de paso, todo esto lo sé por teoría, yo hasta ahora no he tenido el honor de que caiga un "lindo servito" en mis garras.

Hablando ahora de los motores de pasos.
------------------------------------------------------
El inicio de cada paso se lo provoca con un pulso de 24 Volts que dure 1 o 2 ms (probar!)
y tanto la carrera como el enclavamiento se mantienen con 5 Volts (hay que probar ambas 
cosas !) . 
Lo normal sería que alimentado con 5V DE CONTINUA el motor se te entibie, y con 24V DE 
CONTINUA se te QUEME! (perdon por las mayusculas, pero es sólo para enfatizar... no quisiera que se le quemen "mis" servitos!).
Por eso el cuidado que tenés que tener es que el tiempo que dura el pulso de 24V no lo 
maneje la PC ni ningun otro circuito que se pueda "colgar", porque si de casualidad te 
queda en ese estado seguro te va a freir los bobinados (Me pasó!). Finalmente, eso lo 
implementé con un pulso generado por el pic, pero luego filtrado con un pasa altos RC. 
Como el torque máximo lo tiene durante un tiempo corto, si una perturbación al azar lo fuerza 
justo durante el torque de 5V puede llegar a ganarle, y ese es el punto débil del motor de 
pasos. 
Algunos drivers de motores de pasos trabajan modulando una señal en alta frecuencia de 
voltaje elevado (~ 30 V). En ese caso, la idea es que la potencia sea más o menos la misma siempre, pero la fuerza disponible sea siempre máxima. 
Después de todo, es algo parecido al control de motores de CC con PWM. No se, digo.

Bueno, por ahora paro un poco. 
Si querés después te puedo adjuntar un esquema del "timing". 
Disculpá si algunas cosas ya las sabías, o si me puse demasiado matematico, pero no se que me pasa ... Debe ser que este tema me ocupó durante un largo tiempo. La gente del foro sabrá comprender.

No se si ya habrás visto el link que te mandé. Ahí se resumen algunas características de mi
plotter. En la próxima te cuento con más detalle mi experiencia con la parte mecánica 
(me acuerdo y ya transpiro!). Antes tengo que encontrar el "Trapax". 

Eso sí, siendo sincero: cómo te envidio por el torno y por los servos...!

Saludos!


----------



## asherar

Huy! Se me comió los tabuladores.

La arreglé como pude.

Saludos!


----------



## asherar

Me quedó una duda con respecto al encoder, ... 

No entiendo porqué te limita la cantidad de bits.
Cada encoder genera 2 bits (seno y coseno) que interpretados 
dan información del desplazamiento y signo de avance. 
El contador lo hacés por software dentro del programa.
Con tres encoders tendrías 6 bits entrando por el puerto paralelo. 
Así, sin usar el modo bidireccional te sobran 3 bits de entrada. 

Además, realmente necesitas motor en Z? Tan suave hay que mover la cuchilla ?
No te alcanzaría con un relé que la suba o la baje ? 
Y un motor de CC con PWM, multiplicación y fin de carrera ? 
Ojo que ahí sí que se hace fuerza en contra del motor, y te puede saltear pasos !
Cuántos "kilos" pesa la cuchilla ?

Acordate que el motor de pasos conviene comandarlo en forma autónoma.
Yo lo último que hice fue comandarlo con un pic al que le mando información de signo 
y paso a cada motor (uso 2 motores de pasos más un relé para el lápiz) 
desde el LPT con Visual Basic. 
Algo que no llegué a probar es mandar los datos a una memoria y de ahí 
leerlo con el pic.  Así es como trabajan los plotters comprados. 
Otra forma más normalizada sería programar el pic para recibir los datos en 
formato HPGL (de Hewlett Packard Grafic Language) que es la salida que usa 
Protel y otros programas de salida vectorizada, para comandar plotters.  
Ahí dibujas en Protel, y mandás a plotear directo! 
Si hacés eso decime como es porque yo no pude. 
En especial Protel requiere un driver que no he podido conseguir. 

Ya me puse laaaargo de nuevo.

Nos vemos!


----------



## asherar

Hola; uno rapidito:

Ventajas del servo respecto del motor de pasos: 
Menos cableado, más simple el envío de comandos (PWM), 
mayor facilidad para implementar rampas de velocidad, para acelerar y frenar. 

Ventajas de posicionar con el encoder:
Contando los pasos del encoder tenés referencia verdadera de dónde está el 
móvil, mientras que contando los pasos del motor solamente sabés las órdenes 
que mandaste; no si se cumplieron realmente.

Claro que el motor de pasos es un solo aparato que hace los dos trabajos, 
pero la comodidad tiene su precio en calidad.

Saludos!


----------



## newnaf

hola alejandro... la verdad sos un capo loko... veo que ya estuviste entretenido bastante tiempo..

perdona por la tardanza de la respuesta es que tuve un finde ocupado.. no en lo que mas me gusta, sino en otra cosa.. jajaj..

bueno.. emm

la verdad sos un capo.. me acabas de dar una breve clase de servos. y me refrescaste todo lo que no le di pelota al profe maniatico de instrumentaacion.. ahora me cambiaste el objetivo.. ya consegui un enconder.. va mas que encoder es un motorcito que tiene un encoder..abajo te dejo unas fotos.. (ya veo q me mandas a cagar.. porque consigo de todo jaja) es que estoy en una tecnica que en vez de arreglar se tira (el año pasado mas de 20 impresoras laser) lastima que no estaba emputezido con esto.. jaja

bueno..

sobre lo que me explicas lo de pwm entiendo..es mas o menos creo. o lo mismo que se hace en los paso a paso.. osea ´´exitacion con control de corriente´´  una cuadrada de alta frecuencia con valor eficas determinado, regulando la corriente disponible.. seria un driver con control de corriente.

los de los paso a paso tenes mucha razon, no son tan confiables. por lo de que se saltan pasos, no se donde esta. y al clavarlos calienta.. obio con menor voltaje pero eso ya lo comprobe.

me encantaria de que me des un par de comentarios mas de tu experiencia, porque la verdad me sirve bastante. estoy viendo si llego a conseguir u n par de encoder e interfases, y motores pap que hay en la escuela. y que vega de arriba el laburo mecanico jaja. me hize amigo del profe de control y quiere que lo armemos para presentar en una feria de no se que expo, con eso consigo bastantes mas cosas. asi que estoy a la espectativa. encima el profe esta estudiando robotica asi que esta mas emocionado que yo. ajaj

bueno.. me pierdo son tantas cosas que quiero tocar, agreadecerte, y preguntar que nose.-


bueno la tabla de los tiempos me ayudo bastante.algo me habian enseñado pero no preste mucha atensión ahora me ayudaste demasiado. porque bien claro no lo tenia la modulacion por ancho de pulso. y me terminas de convencer demasiado. ahora los pap los veo como insuficientes. es que tengo como objetivo aprender a manejar todo sobre esto, sacar algo productivo y cuanto mas complejo sea mejor, es que mi maquina era otra que despues te comentare en privado. jeje.. haciendo el cnc era solo para meterme en el tema, pero me traiciono y ahora quiero el cnc.


con respecto a los encoder con 2 creo que andaria, Z e Y. ya que en Z seria final de carrera y un ´´tope´´
respecto a los de los bits de entrada, cre que me alcanzan para todo, tendria que ver como distribuirlos, dependeria de la interfase, me quedaria los 2 servos con c/u un encoder, un paso a paso en Z. aunque me esta gustando mas lo de los servos. un lo que me gustaria pero nose si esta demas. seria fianl de carreras (4) 2 en eje X, y dos en eje Y. aunque con los encoder no deberia necesitarlo. lo de las entradas es solcionable con un pic bien pensado en la interfas, mi problema es que con pic nada de nada, ni programacion. pero creo q el profe me ayudara.etc


lo que me decis de hpgl ni idea aunque me gusta demasiado.. es que todo lo que es programcion y digitales.. :S poco de nada..
aunque ya me las voy a arreglar. 
tengo muchas cosas por investigar, estoy todavia tratando de conseguir los encoder, mas motores(por gusto nomas) y materiales para la parte mecanica.
ahora tengo que mandarle las ideas por mail al profe y ponerlo al tanto asi me ayuda. y tengo un amigo el cual em acompaña en todas las locuras, que se va a encargar de el control y la parte de soft. pero 1° tengo que empezar a ver como lo voya  diagrmar.

asi que bueno.. voy a estar investigando que voy a hacer al final.

la idea es con los servos ya. encoders, otro en z. ha. lo de la cuchilla no pesa nada. solo que es muy delicado. osea tiene que estar en la posicion exacta. pero eso sera que  baje, trabe, destrabe, suba y asi la desplace. lo vere como lo hago. son varios puntos que tengo que ver como lo pienso en el ciclo de trabajo que va a mantener.


bueno capo.. la verdad te agradezco demasiado.. sos u n verdadero capo.. em ayudaste demasiado.. 

en cuanto empieze con el profe y tertmine de pensar posteo lo que voy a hacer y las ideas que surjan.. 

salu2 alejandro u abrazo grande.

p/d: te dejo las fotos del encoder que tengo. vere si consigo otro u otros mas.

es un PITTMAN made in USA de Hewlett Packard 
http://img59.imageshack.us/my.php?image=encoder1ut7.jpg
como podes ver es un motor con el encoder acoplado
http://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=encoder2hr7.jpg
http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=encoder3zs5.jpg
http://img59.imageshack.us/my.php?image=encoder4id2.jpg
http://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=encoder5yd0.jpg
http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=encoder6ua5.jpg
http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=encoder3xd6.jpg
aca esta la placa que tiene atornillada abajo con los sensores
http://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=encoder7rb3.jpg
en esta ultima se ve bien la parte del encoder, acoplado al eje el disco perforado y al lado la placa que tiene los sensores opticos.

salu2 alejandro.. voy a tratar de no perder el contacto. e ir poniendo en el foro todo asi el que quiere lo puede armar. salu2 gente


----------



## newnaf

bueno comento solamente..

acabo de renunciar al los servos ..estoy vendiendo todo.. cambio los servos por pap..
estuve investigando y es muy problematico usar los servos..

osea un paso a paso quiero que avanze 50° y le daria por ej. 40 pasos.. o una secuencia de 40 pasos mejor dicho
en cambio en el servo le aplico tension de una velocidad ya estipulada ej: 70%
y para que frene en el punto exacto que yo deseo debo censar la posicion que me lee el encoder, analizarla con el soft y de acuerdo al resultado parar o seguir inyectandole tension al servo.
lo cual me genera un desarrollo propio en interfase y soft de la cual no creo poder ser capas y se me va mucho para un lado el cual no lo deseo.

espero poder conseguir los paso a paso correspondientes y poder continuar con el proyecto..

bueno gente salu2


----------



## asherar

Hola newnaf:


Lo único que puedo decirte es que te calmes un poco ... pareciera que 
querés hacerlo todo junto. Es el entusiasmo, y está bárbaro. 

Pisá la pelota. Lo bueno que tiene la electrónica es que NO hay una sola forma de hacer 
las cosas. 
Me parece bien que te hayas decidido por lo que te resulta más simple. 
Para complicarla ya habrá tiempo. 
Tampoco te quise convencer de usar los servos, solo quise darte otra mirada del asunto.
Además, ahora los servitos están disponibles,  je! je! je! 

Yo también armé lo mío con motores de pasos y tuve que ajustarle la multiplicación 
haciéndome los engranajes con acrílico de dentista. 
Pero como los hice a mano, en movimiento, y usando la correa dentada como molde, 
no me salían con igual cantidad de dientes. Así, tuve que probar hasta que de casualidad 
me salieron dos iguales.
Finalmente logré 0.14 mm por paso en el lápiz. 

El acrílico en polvo es bárbaro, se mezcla con un líquido "curador" hasta formar una 
pasta medio chirla. Tiene tres etapas: líquida, pastosa y gomosa. 
Se lo coloca donde uno quiere según la etapa: puede ser en un molde cuando está líquida, o esperás que se ponga más gomosa y lo manejás a mano en el aire. 
Entre los 5 y 10 minutos de empezar se pone duro, como el acrílico que es ! 

De la mecánica te decía que usé tres impresoras de chorro de tinta. 
Eso fue para no tener que maquinar nada. Usé los ejes del carro con sus propios bujes. 
Habrás visto las fotos de la página que te linkié antes. 
Lo complicado fue alinear lo dos ejes paralelos. Otra vez tuve que hacerlo con los todo 
andando, e ir ajustando las tuercas de la armazón un poquito, aflojando otro poquito, 
y así. Um trabacco fino! 

Del movimiento vertical preferiría no contar porque casi que me da verguenza. 
Agarré un transformador y le dejé solo la "E" del núcleo con el bobinado. La "I" del núcleo se la acoplé 
chapita mediante al lápiz, con un resortito de retorno que quedó del destripe de la impresora. 
Con el acrílico moldeé el soporte del lápiz, lo acoplé a una chapita verticalmente con una corredera y un tornillo, y vualá... listo el pollo.
Las fotos que tengo son de hace tiempo, y realmente dan pena. Voy a ver si saco algunas nuevas y te las posteo. 

Ahora estoy encarando un robotito tipo R2D2 (er-two-di-two, que mal traducido da "Arturito") 
y lo estoy haciendo con PWM y dos motores de CC. 
Desarrollé un sistema de comandos para manejarlo desde afuera del pic.
Por ahora estoy peleando con el pic que no me recibe los comandos desde la PC. 
De más está decir que voy perdiendo 20 a 0 ! 
Espero no haber quemado el LPT !

Por las demoras no te hagas problema. Yo también ando a las corridas.

Éxitos !


----------



## newnaf

hola alejandro..
si la verdad que tenes razon, soi muy apurado desesperado. no es que quiero tener el cnc ya! creo q tenerlo es lo de menos.. es como todo es hacerlo. jugar! 
ya me di cuenta, no es la 1° cosa que empiezo y por la apresuracion no la termino.
pero esto lo voi a terminar sea como sea.    

bueno,, en fin..

lo del acrilico no lo sabia..!  muy buena he!   de cabeza te robo la idea :O
justo tengo un amigo que lo ayudo mucho con las maquinas de dentista q se recibio hace poco.. otro que le mangeare cosas  :evil: 

lo de la parte mecanica. la pense 1° pero....  
si lo hacia con impresoras me limitaba mucho el area de trabajo me sonaba poco,, despues bueno. me conformo total es para probar..pero ya vere revolvere en el taller de la escuela las varillas mas largas q encuentre y busco a ver de que forma puedo aprovechar el maximo desplazamiento.
y sino gastare un poco en una varrilas de acero rectificado mas largas (1,5mts) lo que es mas avaricioso.. se vera luego

me gusto mucho lo del acrilico!   


nunca me gusto la robotica,, no me llamaba la atensión.. pero soy amante de la mecanica, electronica, computacion y electicidad.
creo que por eso me esta gustando un poco la robotica.. y me gustaria ver ese "arturito"  

lo de pic no te puedo ayudar, aunque me encantaria.. seria una forma de agradecerte tu ayuda.. en lo que te puedo ayudar seria que hasta ahora no lo vi en ninguna interfase.
aislar el puerto pararelo de la pc con optoacopladores..para que no sufras de quemar el puerto paralelo. aunque nose si tendra la velocidad de respuesta necesaria.. por ahi con compuertas en buffer seria lo mas indicado!

si te interesa vere si te modifico tu interfas o te armo maso menos algo a tu gusto!  

bueno amigo... un gran saludo...


que andes bien con ese  (er-two-di-two, que mal traducido da "Arturito")


----------



## asherar

Hola: 

Gracias por la intención. El LPT no se me ha quemado, por ahora! 
Igualmente lo protegí con resistencias de 100 OHm en serie. 
Es rápido, barato y paraditas casi no ocupan espacio. 
Es una maña que me pasó un amigo.

Bay!


----------



## asherar

Hola newnaf:

El líquido para acrílico se llama:

 VAICEL
 Acrílico autocurable 
 para reparaciones 
 Monómero  
 Fabricado por Vaicril

Es la marca que yo tengo pero debe haber otras. Yo tengo un frasco de 200 ml. 
El acrílico en polvo se consigue en la misma droguería. Hace dos años las dos cosas 
me costaron $15 pero porque me las compró mi dentista. Preguntale a ese dentista 
amigo tuyo si te lo puede conseguir él. Si vas vos como particular te van a querer 
_cobrar_ mucho más. Fijate que debe haber aumentado pero no demasiado. 
También viene un pequeño dado de vidrio donde se hace la mezcla y para manipular 
la pasta se usa una herramienta de dentista, como un bisturí pero sin filo. 

Es una gran solución para muchas cosas. 
También te sirve para pegar sobre todos los plásticos "duros". 
Al principio conviene mojar la pieza de plástico con el líquido solo, para abrirle los poros. 
Tenés que ser cuidadoso porque ni bien mojás el plástico ya se lo empieza a comer. 
Aunque lo seques enseguida te queda la superficie opaca. 
Calculá que con el líquido solo, podés pegar esos avioncitos que vienen para armar. 
Viste esos modelos a escala ?

Para lo del pic me doy maña bastante bien. 

El intercambio conmigo puede venir por la parte de la mecánica, ya lo sabés!

Dejame un tiempo para pensar qué te puedo manguear, que no sea un abuso 
de confianza. 

Nos estamos viendo.


----------



## asherar

Hola: 

Te cuento que si bien voy a usar motores de cc no pienso usar encoders.
La razón es que, en un principio, no se trata de un sistema de precisión.
La referencia de dónde se encuentra la debe tomar de un sistema de ecos 
que va a generar y medir. Está pensado para andar dentro de una casa 
donde seguro hay paredes. 
El "paso" del motor es medio ficticio y consiste en una cierta cantidad de pulsos 
de clock del micro. Si se patina algunos pulsos no importa. Será un error de 
milímetros o centímetros. La resolución de sus coordenadas de posición es del 
orden del largo de una baldoza, y coincide mas o menos con su diámetro. 
Más chico no me interesa por ahora. Cuando me arme un neurocirujano-robot 
ya veré. Por ahora la referencia de posición es macroscópica.

También tengo pensado probar un sistema de recarga de baterías totalmente 
revolucionario, que aún estoy lucubrando. Consiste en un transformador con núcleo 
abierto que se cierra cuando el bicho este se acerca al tomacorriente. 
El bobinado primario está fijo al toma y el secundario lo lleva el robot. 
El robot se acerca, arrima los núcleos más o menos hasta calzar unas guías 
de proximidad, que lo dejan en la posición exacta y con un IR enciende 
el primario ... y ahí empieza a tabletear como lloco  
Como una contactora medio floja !
Te imaginás el bolonki que va a meter ? 
No veo la hora de hacerlo ! 

Ja! Ja!


----------



## asherar

Mirá, "new": 
He hablado con un amigo que de motores de pasos sabe un pedazo, y me dijo lo mismo que 
yo te había sugerido a vos. En especial por la fuerza que tiene que hacer la cuchilla.
El    sabe por    pero más sabe por   !

Vos ya te decidiste por los de pasos, pero si querés, podríamos ver de hacer algunas 
pruebas con tus servos. Probaríamos con la placa que tengo yo para mis motores de CC. Llegado el caso te ayudo con los encoders. En caso que te sirva, ya te queda algo hecho. 
Si NO te convence, te puedo conseguir motores de pasos de unas tarifadoras que me han ofrecido hace un tiempo y yo inteligentemente  rechacé.  
Claro está: los cambiaríamos mano a mano por los servitos !   

Espero tu respuesta con el destornillador (destripador de servitos) en la mano !


----------



## Fogonazo

Esos de las fotos tienen todo el aspecto de ser motores Brushless (trifasicos) con controlador incluido, o sea no te dan referencia de posicion en el sentido tradicional del servo, no poseen encoder.

Estimo que no te daran la presicion de movimiento que un plotter requiere.

Los plotter emplean ambos tipos de motor, servo y PaP, servo para el movimiento del cabezal y PaP para el avance del papel.


Fijate si tus motores se parecen a esto:


----------



## newnaf

shit shit shit.

no podia conectarme estoy a los saltos con la escuela.. quiero terminarla ya!1



bueno, despacio ariel despacio.

me desespera no haber estado. (me es un vicio)

alejandro... la verdad...  te felicito.. me encanta el bosquejo y la idea del "arturito"

sobre el cargador.. muy buena idea.. solo eso.. si funciona al 100% eres un genio  
entiendo.. no necesitas precision y por lo que entendi estaria ciclicamente censando distancias,asi que de veras no tienes problemas.

sobre el acrilico ya se lo pedi a mi amigo y se comprometio endarme ya q tiene demasiado.. haciendo dientes esta todo el dia   

ha.. sobre el intercambio.. sin dudas..
estoy terminando de armar el torno. es pequeño(1mts entre puntas) pero para lo que mas lo usare me alcanza..son solo bujes de teflon(plastico de alto impacto) rectificar agujeros y todo sobre rodamientos.. no tengo que hacer nada complicado.. en ello te ayudo con gusto.


lo de los servos.. me ha desalentado. lo he dejado para mas adelante.. en este momento quiero solamente desarrollar el cnc.. en cuanto lo haya perfeccionado ahi si, ver como lo modificaria para los servos.. lo que no significa que podriamos jugar una rato con los servitos.has visto las fotos no son pekeños   
en fin.. 

bueno. me voy despiediendo.. alejandro como siempre un saludo grande,, que estes bien.. y nos hablamos. estoy avanzando de a poco.. en cuanto tenga mas tiempo libre te subo unas fotos. por cierto.de donde sos? 
un saludo


----------



## newnaf

fogonazo..!  

no mas bien ahora que lo mire es un motor de cc. comun solo que al eje en la parte inferior tiene el dico agujereado. y la placa atornillada viene con un emisor y un fotodiodo.
con un pequeño circuito.
no se la verdad como se conecta. solo que tiene 4 contactos. de que? nose   

http://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=encoder7rb3.jpg
http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=encoder3xd6.jpg
  de los que me muestras en la foto tengo.. son pap pero con el estator impreso. esta el estator dibujado en las pistas de cobre. como los de lectoras de diskete. o videograbadoras. o impresoras, como estos?

http://img390.imageshack.us/my.php?image=benq0006so2.jpg
http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=benq0005hs6.jpg
http://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=benq0001lb2.jpg


bueno te mando un saludo fogonazo.. gracias por el interes..

= a lo que yo seguia de hacerlo con encoders lo he abandonado  

un saludo


----------



## asherar

Estimado amigo, encontré el documento donde modifican un servo "futaba" para convertirlo 
en motor controlado por pulsos. 
Dice que todo en servo puede hacerse algo similar.
Cuidado que confunde "ciclo util" con "frecuencia", tal es así que mide la frecuencia en ms.
Igualmente uno va a experimentar antes de usarlo ! 

Todo tuyo!


----------



## capoferrari

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Te cuento que si bien voy a usar motores de cc no pienso usar encoders.
> La razón es que, en un principio, no se trata de un sistema de precisión.
> La referencia de dónde se encuentra la debe tomar de un sistema de ecos
> que va a generar y medir. Está pensado para andar dentro de una casa
> donde seguro hay paredes.
> El "paso" del motor es medio ficticio y consiste en una cierta cantidad de pulsos
> de clock del micro. Si se patina algunos pulsos no importa. Será un error de
> milímetros o centímetros. La resolución de sus coordenadas de posición es del
> orden del largo de una baldoza, y coincide mas o menos con su diámetro.
> Más chico no me interesa por ahora. Cuando me arme un neurocirujano-robot
> ya veré. Por ahora la referencia de posición es macroscópica.



Estimado alejandro, si bien me hago una idea de lo que queres armar, me parece que el uso de encoders en los motores, mas la información que le proporcione el micro sobre donde estan los objetos y poder esquivarlos, me parece sumamente util e importante. seria muy tonto no aprovechar la información que nos pueda proporcionar un encoder en un motor. 

think about it


----------



## asherar

capoferrari dijo:
			
		

> Estimado alejandro, si bien me hago una idea de lo que queres armar, me parece que el uso de encoders en los motores, mas la información que le proporcione el micro sobre donde estan los objetos y poder esquivarlos, me parece sumamente util e importante. seria muy tonto no aprovechar la información que nos pueda proporcionar un encoder en un motor.
> think about it



Hola. Bienvenido al foro y gracias por el comentario.   

Totalmente de acuerdo si me comprara todo el pack junto: motor + reductor + encoder. 
Hace poco vi un conjunto muy "lindito" en la tienda de Elektor (creo). 
Pero lo que le tengo destinado por ahora es un motor con reducción solamente. 
Aparte al no disponer de facilidades de taller, tengo que reducir lo mecánico al mínimo 
para hacer un sistema más que nada sencillo para probar lo del sistema acústico. 

Ese método de pulsos sonoros todavía lo tengo muy verde. Eso es lo crucial que me 
interesa hacer. Lo del encoder ya lo he implementado en otro aparato y me parece 
trabajo más estándar. 
Además, más información de entrada requiere más patillas y más código del micro. 
Y si la información que entrega es redundante no tiene sentido complicar el diseño. 
Al menos en esta etapa. 

Saludos !


----------



## asherar

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Hace poco vi un conjunto muy "lindito" en la tienda de Elektor (creo).



La memoria no me falla ! Acá está el anuncio en Elektor
En realidad son de  Paralax y valen 279.- U$S !!!!

Si querés verlos andando:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
YouTube - Robot test platform (Parallax)


----------



## newnaf

espectacular..!

muy bueno.. al verdad que no me apasionan mucho los robots.. pero es un echo logrado ver andar esas maquinitas.. pareciera mentira.. es una caja de puchos con rueditas.. muy bueno..
ahora que recuerdo un amigo compraba las revistas de nose q editorial con las partes para armar uno parecido.. buscare 

un saludo ale.. nos estamos hablando.


----------



## granjeroverde

yo tambien bi el plano de esteca pero no soy tan bueno en para entender electronica soy nuevo me limito a bajar y armar cosas simples pero el  PIC 12F629 hay que programarlo ? o viene programado por defecto necesito algo para programarlo ? son los archivos Firmware que vienen en el zip ? no sabia que se podia hacer eso osea no podre hacer mi cnc  ya tengo motores y solo me falta 1 integrado aparte de PIC 12F629  pense que era armarlo y listo  ayuda pls


----------



## newnaf

xd

es un microcontrolador de motorola o llamado ahora freescale.. tenes que programarlo, no es dificil ya que esta el firmware en la pagina de esteca. necesitas el Microcontrolador y el programador de JDM.

nada mas.. como quien diria una boludes xd

y de oonnndaaa.. "VI" de Ver.. o "BI" de Doble?


----------



## granjeroverde

gracias ahora entiendo es como cerebro chiquito  que le dice cosas pille 1 plano para hacer 1 maquinita para programarlo si alguien la necesita para su cnc 
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/ppp2/index.htm
por casualidad alguien los datasheets de estos integrados creo que son para motores de paso 
xc901503fn  (impresora epson) 
n80c31bh24 (scarner ibm )
quiero ver la posibilidad se usarlos en mi cnc  gracias a todos estero que sirva el circuito no tenia idea que se podian progamar cosas


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola amigos del foro. hace tiempo estoy recopilando información y comenzando a armar las interfaces para controlar una pequeña maquina fresadora de PCB por CNC con motores paso a paso o servomotores.

ultimamente estoy estudiando el tema de los servos, por el hecho q se consiguen, tienen buen torque, tienen bien definida su posicion y velocidad de trabajo, y ademas se pueden controlar directo con 1 microcontrolador.

es más, he visto que con 1 PIC12F683 pueden controlar 4 servos, conectandolo a la pc mediante puerto DB9.
El PIC12F683 es de 8 pines, y la verdad no es muy completo, por ende imagino que con 1 PIC16F84A podremos lograr una mayor cantidad de movimientos y mejores resultados.

Sin mencionar el uso de algun PIC mas grandecito, el cual permita agregar muchos fines de carrera etc, lo cual simplificaria muchisimo la interface de control.

espero que me ayuden a realizar mi pequeño CNC

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Aunque ahora que estuve comparando ambos PIC, me doy cuenta que el 12F es muy superior en cuanto a memoria y otras cosas al PIC16F84, mejor deberiamos usar otro pic mas grandecito....PIC16F870 o por ahi.


----------



## Mecatrobotic

Hola, yo te invito a que visites http://www.mecatrobotic.com/cnc-router.html aqui tienen un curso muy completo que contiene información actualizada y que te ayudará a fabricar tu propio router cnc o plasma cnc. Además te ofrecen asesoria en línea y podrás descargar una prueba gratuita de un minirouter y por si fuera poco, si te inscribes te envían semanalmente tips para que fabriques tu propio router cnc. En verdad este curso está genial, incluye todo! absolutamente todo en conocimientos para fabricar tu propio router cnc. espero que te sirva.


----------



## Jum

Podeis echar un ojo a http://tienda.cambatronic.com para comprar fresas, brocas y articulos similares.


----------



## Mon=)

LEON ARG dijo:


> Hola yo también estoy haciendo una cnc con tres motores y lo manejo por medio de un microcontrolador mc68hc908jl3, que lee las coordenadas desde un archivo *.txt de la compu por medio de puerto serie en aski. necesitás hacer una interfaz de usuario con visual basic y también el programa del micro. la placa es muy fácil ya que sólo hacen falta doce transistores en corte y saturación, cuyas bases son manejadas por el micro(son doce porque cada paso a paso tiene 4 cables) y los 6 límites de carrera de los ejes. lo más DIFICIL es el programa del micro. espero que esto te sirva.


 
Hola a todos!!
estoy (bueno, estamos en equipo) haciendo un proyecto de un torno CNC , y por lo que veo en el aprote de Leon Arg, tenemos la misma idea, hacer la interfaz en visual basic, tengo entendido que es super facil, pero la vdd esque me di cuenta que me faltan los conocimientos basicos jejejeje, les agradeceria mucho que me dijeras como puedo lograr guardar valores en ciertas variables para que despues esas variables sean interpretadas por el micro para mover los motores.
Gracias!


----------



## javier o

Hola amigos soy nuevo en esto tanto en cnc como en el manejo de foros pero voy a ver que puedo hacer.
Por el tema del cnc estoy bastante perdido, en la parte mecánica mas o menos me la rebusco y estoy bastante avanzado  ya (pondré fotos) en el tema de electrónica soy bastante malo aunque me gusta mucho. Bueno al grano necesito planos de interfaz y draiver lo mas detallado posible.
En algún momento espero poder retribuir con algo al foro muchas gracias por ahora un saludo y muy buena onda para todos.


----------



## javier o

Gracias amigos por ayudarme con esto, aprecio mucho la colaboración y la excelente onda, voy a probar y después les cuento, una cosita mas como hago para subir algunos plano que ya tengo, si alguien me ayuda con esto para poder colaborar en algo con el foro. Siga la buena onda un abrazo para todos.


----------



## jorge andrada

hola gente como estan todos, como estan todos, estube biendo varias cosas y placas de comunicacion, pero lo que e notado es que no se esta midiendo o detectando en la pocicion real que se encuentran los ejes, o sea se que para esto se utilizan encoders, o en un sierto caso resolvers, pero mi problema no seria acer ni los driver ni los resolvers, podemos fabricar algunos enconders y tambien resolvers, segun les sea mas facil a cada uno. mi problema esta en la interface con la pc, yo ya estoy haciendo una cnc, que por el momento la estoy manejando con joystic y en un displays visualizo las coordenadas.

por otra parte hice varios programas en visual basic, inclusive con imagenesm y tambien trabaje y programe microcontroladores frscaler de motorola, como son el mc68hc908jl3 y el mc68hc908jl8, que este ultimo tiene mucha mas memoria y mas funciones que el anterior, mi problema pasa por dos partes

no se como hacer que visual basic me mande datos por el puerto serie, y lo ideal para mi seria mandar datos por el puerto usb, en ningun lado encuentro como manejar el puerto usb, o lo tengo que hacer con java a eso?

siento que me falta tan poco per a la vez tan mucho, encantado los ayudaria a todos. saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

jorge andrada dijo:


> ....no se como hacer que visual basic me mande datos por el puerto serie, y lo ideal para mi seria mandar datos por el puerto usb, en ningun lado encuentro como manejar el puerto usb, o lo tengo que hacer con java a eso?.....


¿ Y buscaste en el Foro ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/interfaz-puerto-usb-visual-basic-net-30736/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/tutorial-visual-basic-controlar-usb-29798/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/controlar-puerto-usb-vb-27251/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/puerto-serial-visual-basic-1311/

Y hay muchos mas.


----------



## sattwaguna

En mi página pueden ver algún proyecto CNC. Un saludo y espero les guste.

www.nucotec.com


----------



## seaarg

asherar dijo:


> Hola,
> ... yo no me preocuparía por que no sean motores de pasos. Al contrario !
> Mucha gente cree que los motores de pasos son la mejor forma de controlar un movimiento.
> Yo pensaba lo mismo hasta que me puse a hacer un plotter de dibujo.



Alejandro, si no me equivoco...
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/416647/ _
Ahi ves un video de mis primeros intentos para un plotter PCB. Como uso USB como interfaz me desarrolle en VB6 un programa propio para leer los archivos gerber.

Para la version 2 del mismo, mecanicamente ya mas prolija estoy pensando en abandonar los motores de pasos y tomar tu sugerencia de convertir motores DC en servos. Tengo unos de impresora HP que se ven bastante interesantes y tienen una extension del eje en la parte de atras como para adicionarle un encoder optico.

Bien, mi consulta era porque estoy depurando el soft que hice, tanto en VB como el del PIC y me encuentro con un problema que estoy casi a resolver, pero seria bueno tener ideas:

1)- Como resolviste el hacer los circulos de los PADS? Yo desde VB "dibujo" un circulo usando un ciclo con calculos de seno y coseno. Sin embargo esto requiere que en el plotter dibuje lineas en cualquier angulo, o sea, por ejemplo, dar 200 pasos en X y solo 23 en Y. ¿Como resolviste este problema? Yo lo estoy encarando por el lado de calcular una relacion entre X e Y para dar, por ejemplo, 1 paso en Y cada cierta cantidad en X dada la relacion. Sin embargo me encuentro el problema que los pasos son numeros enteros. ¿Sugerencias?

2)- Si esta en tus posibilidades, podrias compartir el codigo fuente de tu programa que lee gerber y envia al plotter? De alli podria sacar mucha informacion. Por supuesto que entiendo si no podes/queres hacerlo. Pero con preguntar no se pierde nada.

3)- Para implementar motores DC con encoder, sera viable algo asi?:
    a)- Un puente H de dos entradas (1-0 giro izquierda, 0-1 giro derecha) al cual le pongo un inversor para unir las dos entradas en 1 y hacer que en en estado alto gire derecha, y bajo a izquieda.
    b)- Esta entrada, a la salida PWM de un micro... entonces:
    c)- Con el duty al 50% tendria el motor clavado (habria que implementar un deshabilitar en el puente H)... al aumentar duty gira para un lado, al reducir gira para el otro. Pregunta: Esto "acelera" o solamente da mas fuerza a medida que aumenta y/o disminuye el duty?
    d)- Cuento los "pasos" generados por el encoder, como cambios de estado en una entrada del micro... y listo el movimiento.

4)- Como te las arreglaste para hacer el eje Z en tu plotter? Podrias dar detalles? En mi caso fue el eje mas "feo" que me salio de los 3


----------



## evermayer

hola que tal buen bia yo tengo una duda hace poco compre un DRIVER  para motor  a pasos unipolar esta es la la informacion de la tarjeta 
http://www.seid.com.mx/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Guia-del-usuario-DRV_UNI_A.pdf

Lo que me piden es lograr conectarla a la pc para controlar un motor  a pasos, si me pudieran simplificar un digrama grafico seri una ayuda gracias


----------



## ketronico

Por que puerto la conectaras. Paralelo, serial o USB


----------



## evermayer

por el puerto paralelo


----------



## cracking_12hmn

Hola! yo también estoy trabajando en un CNC, es con motores de CD a 24 Volts que mueven los ejes, controlando la velocidad y posición de cada uno de ellos, usando el PIC18F2431 para cada motor pero no tengo idea de como funciona el modulo de control PCPWM que es con el que lo tengo que realizar, si alguien tuviera un codigo para basarme o algun apunte, gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Porque no entras al sitio de miicrochip, y bajas las hojas de datos y notas de aplicación para el mismo hay muchisimo material alli


----------



## michael314

Hola

Alguien sabe como es la Arquitectura de control en estas maquinas CNC?


----------



## pandacba

Es muy simple, ojo CNC hay muchos tipos de maquinas y según sea cambian algunas cosas,  por ejemplo hay fresadoras CNC, hay tornos CNC, hay punzonadoras CNC, oxicorte CNC, corte por plasma CNC, corte láser CNC, etc etc

para el caso más tipico una fresa, estas en su faz mécanica de operación tienen una gran mesa en cruz y esta es la que se mueve teniendo la pieza fijada en ella, 

si a esa mesa se le agrega un tornillo milimétrico con motoroes pap y estso a una placa de control a travez de esto un equipo dedicado o una pc puden controlar  los movimientos de las mesaas para el trabajo deseado


----------



## soerok

Para el control de estas maquinas se usa la estructura que adjunto.
Esta es una estructura modular (Interfaz separada de los drivers y demás), primero esta la PC, en la pc tu diseñas una pieza que quieras mecanizar, o un dibujo en paint u otro programa, después la pasas por un posprocesador, que te convierte esa imagen en código G, este código es el que se utiliza para el Control numérico computarizado (CNC), dentro del posprocesador tu puedes definir las trayectorias que va a tomar tu maquina, por ejemplo si es una fresadora, el numero de pasadas que le dara, la profundidad por cada pasada, la velocidad de la maquina al fresar etc..., después de completado el código, lo mandas al programa de control, este programa es el que te manda las señales lógicas a la maquina por medio del puerto LPT (De impresora vieja), después viene la interfaz, la interfaz te sirve para aislar el puerto LPT de los demas circuitos, es por protección ya que este puerto es muy delicado, la interfaz también sirve para poner relevadores para poder controlar la herramienta, bomba de agua en caso de usar refrigerante etc..., hay quienes omiten por completo la interfaz y ponen solo los drivers, esto no lo recomiendo si no tienes experiencia trabajando con esto, después de la interfaz vienen los drivers de control, para el caso mas típico serian motores paso a paso, estos motores se controlan por una combinación especifica en sus bobinas, esa combinación la dan los drivers de control, y finalmente están los motores que son los que mueven los ejes de tu maquina.

En cuanto a la estructura mecánica, va a depender de la maquina que quieras, ejemplo: fresadora, torno, etc, como dijo pandacba. Normalmente se utiliza transmisión por tornillo sinfín y guías, pero también hay maquinas con transmisión a banda, por cable, etc, la transmisión de una maquina depende del trabajo que vaya a realizar, por ejemplo la transmisión de una fresadora necesita torque, ya que al fresar la punta de la herramienta toca el material y ejerce cierta fuerza, entonces la maquina necesita bastante torque para poder realizar el fresado, y por eso es mas común el tornillo sinfín en estas maquinas, en cambio una cortadora de plasma necesita velocidad, no mucho torque, ya que la cortadora no toca el material, pasa por encima de el y va cortando, en estas maquinas se utiliza banda o transmisión por piñón y cremallera.

PD: Aah!, se me olvido poner en la imagen los finales de carrera, los home y el botón de paro de emergencia, los finales de carrera son switches de seguridad, por ejemplo si la maquina llega al limite y quiere seguir trabajando fuera de su área de trabajo el final de carrera detiene la maquina para evitar daños mecánicos, se pone un final de carrera al final de cada eje de la maquina, los home son los que marcan la coordenada 0 de la maquina, y el botón de paro de emergencia se usa por si algo no va bien con la maquina lo presionas y se para automáticamente, todos estos switches se conectan a la interfaz.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Una máquina CNC no lleva un PC tal como lo conocemos ni ahi, he arreglado monitores, fuentes y otras partes de máquinas CNC y no tienen nada que ver con un PC, de echo el monitor que utilizan(las más viejitas es un chasis industrial y todas sus conecciones estan echas con fichas que no tienen ni parecido a un PC) Los más nuevos utilzan pantallas lcd TFT y corren un sistema industrial 

Ahoa lo que vos estas diciendo son maquinas automatizadas con PC, pero esa es otra historia, por otro lado yo he ensamblado varias y no utilo el puerto paralelo si no una placa que van en el interior y que se comunica con las placas de control de los motores, estos sistemas como no son integrados en origen, pueden o no tomar realimentación de las reglas digitales existentes en lá máquina

Los fabricantes de máquinas industriales tipo CNC crees que van a pagarle microsoft por su SO, para que en medio de un trabajo que lleva muchas horas máquinas se plante  o crashee el SO? ni locos por esos se ponen un sistema en el que no hay un SO tal como lo conocemos, el sistema esta en estado sólido, yo he arreglado varias placas que antes las enviaban a USA para reparación

Incluso estoy tras varios Bridgeport CNC que estan arrumbadas porque fallo algo y como tienen que enviar fuera las placas las arrinconaron, yo he puesto varias de esas en servicio nuevamente,


----------



## soerok

A lo que yo me refiero son a sistemas CNC caseros, no comerciales ni nada de eso, porque la mayoría de aficionados y microempresarios no van a comprar un CNC marca FAGOR ni otras marcas de renombre, esos son para trabajo duro y en serie, yo estoy hablando de maquinas que emulan el control numérico mediante un PC, eso si esta dentro de las posibilidades de alguien normal, por que maquinas comerciales cuestan mucho dinero, es por eso que explique lo que un aficionado puede armar, vaya pues, un sistema casero.


----------



## michael314

bueno, la maquina que yo tengo es esta. una fresadora modelo XJ-9512, le llaman mini mill "X2"

por otro lado me interesa saber la seleccio de los actuadores para los ejes, e visto que existen unos kits de retrofit para poder convertirlas en cnc, y la gran mayoria utilizan motores Paso a Paso con un torque de 275 oz-in y de 1.8° por paso. pero investigando por ahi, lei q hay q tener cuidado porque, dependiendo de los torques q se apliquen, se pueden saltar un paso ( steps)  y estaba pensando en utilizar motores DC, que me parece mejor opcion por ahora.

viendo esto, aun seria la misma arquitectura?


----------



## soerok

Claro que si, usarías el diagrama que pase, sabes el torque de los motores va a depender de lo que vayas a fresar, no es lo mismo fresar aluminio que madera, yo acabo de terminar una fresadora CNC y utilice motores de 311 oz-in de 1.8º, pero con los drivers que arme los controlo a 400 pasos osea 0.9º, la verdad que con los motores que uso puedo fresar aluminio sin problemas, no se salta pasos ni nada, otra posibilidad es usar servomotores, son mas fiables, fuertes pero son mucho mas caros, yo pienso que con paso a paso estaría mas que bien.


----------



## michael314

Muchas Gracias Soerok y Pandacba

la idea de hacerle un retrofit a esa fresadora es para hacer piezas en alumnio, como engranes y demas.


----------



## soerok

Si la verdad creo que con motores paso a paso es mas que suficiente, mira esta maquina: http://www.esteca55.com.ar/Proye-CNC2-01.html el chaval que la armo utilizo PaP y no tuvo problemas, por lo barato que resulta y por sus buenos resultados creo que una muy buena opción son motores PaP, pero si no te importa gastar puedes usar servomotores, son mas caros pero se obtienen mejores resultados.

PD: Si quieres aprender sobre CNC mira la pagina del link que pase (Esteca55), en esa pagina puedes aprender bastante sobre el tema, me ayudo mucho cuando empezaba en esto y ahora ya tengo mi fresadora completamente funcional.


----------



## michael314

Gracias

voy a leer sobre estos temas por mientras. mas adelante, comentare al respecto, alguna duda que haya quedado

muchas gracias...


PD.: tienes informacion referente a encoders lineales?
que tipo de programas usas para hacer el diseño de las piezas?


----------



## soerok

Para diseñar uso solidworks, despues uso artcam para las trayectorias y opciones de corte, herramientas etc..., y por ultimo mach3 para el control de la maquina.

PD: Si quieres también puedes fresar dibujos o imágenes JPG, BMP etc, las abres desde artcam.


----------



## michael314

como ves hacer la interfaz de CNC con una FPGA y la comunicacion de la pc a esa interfaz por usb?


----------



## soerok

Bueno yo nunca e usado FPGA, pero creo que son como microcontroladores pero mas completos, si es posible hacer esto, solo que el software de control de tu CNC tiene que trabajar por USB.


----------

